# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  Sắc màu hạ với sưu tập mới của Tracy

## nguyetnt

Các mẫu thiết kế với họa tiết vui tươi, màu sắc dịu nhẹ sẽ là trang phục không thể thiếu cho các bạn trẻ sành điệu trong mùa hè.

Xu hướng sắc màu và họa tiết thời trang hè 2012 năm nay có những điểm nhấn chính là màu trung tính, nhã nhặn như màu của nắng hè; sắc vàng nhẹ, chất liệu ren kết hợp với cổ Penter Pan cùng phom dáng rộng thoải mái, không chiết ly eo tạo cảm giác rộng rãi, phóng khoáng... Đặc biệt, các dáng váy Mullet với đường cắt ngắn phía trước, dài phía sau được ưa thích. Chất liệu mùa hè năm nay cũng tập trung vào chiffon, ren, siêu mỏng, xốp... thích hợp với mùa hè năng động.

Bộ sưu tập mới của Tracy sẽ mang đến phong cách độc đáo cho các cô nàng sành điệu, nữ tính:


Sắc vàng dịu nhẹ.

Sắc dịu nhẹ của vàng rơm cho những ngày hè rộn rã, vui tươi.Cổ Peter Pan không chỉ gây sốt cho các cô nàng văn phòng, các teen girl mà thu hút cả các sao khắp nơi trên thế giới. Mang hơi hướng cổ điển, trào lưu này là món trang sức giúp các cô gái trở nên duyên dáng hơn khi kết hợp với váy, áo sơmi, chân váy bút chì, dáng xòe hay ôm sát đều rất đẹp và nổi bật.


Cổ Peter Pan gây sốt thời trang hè năm 2012.

Áo ren với cổ Peter Pan.Trong những ngày hè, chiffon trở thành xu hướng chất liệu chính làm nên điểm sáng của thời trang đường phố hay những bữa tiệc và buổi hò hẹn lãng mạn vào buổi tối.


Chất liệu chiffon tạo cảm giác nhẹ nhàng, phóng khoáng cho người mặc.




Bộ Jumsuit với họa tiết hoa nhí, quần được cách điệu ống suông trẻ trung phù hợp với cô nàng có vóc dáng thanh mảnh và cá tính.


Sau một thời gian nâng cấp cửa hàng, hệ thống thời trang Tracy sẽ khai trương trở lại với quy mô và chất lượng lớn hơn vào ngày 11/4 trên toàn hệ thống khu vực Hà Nội.

Thông tin chi tiết, truy cập website Tracy hoặc liên hệ hotline: 0988 289 288; 0935 999 228.


Địa chỉ hệ thống Tracy

Tracy 1 - Số 1 Hàng Da, Hà Nội

Tracy 2 - Số 57C, phố Hai bà Trưng, phường Cửa Nam, quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội

Tracy 3 - Số 259, phố Chùa Bộc, phường Trung Liệt, quận Đống Đa, Hà Nội

Tracy 4 - Số 278, phố Bà Triệu, quận Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội

Tracy 5 - Số 2, phố Huế, quận Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội

Tracy 6 - Số7, Nguyễn Đức Cảnh, phường An Biên, quận Lê Chân, TP Hải Phòng

Tracy 7 - Số 179, phố Cầu Giấy, quận Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội

Tracy 8 - Số 68, Lê Lợi, phường Lê Lợi, TP Bắc Giang

Tracy 9 - Số 143, phố Tôn Đức Thắng, phường Hàng Bột, quận Đống Đa, Hà Nội

Tracy 10 - Số 181, phố Trần Hưng Đạo, TP Bắc Ninh, tỉnh Bắc Ninh

Tracy 11 - Số 46, phố Hàng Đường, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội

Tracy 12 - Số 257, phố Giảng Võ, quận Đống Đa, Hà Nội

Tracy 13 - 148 Nam Định, TP Nam Định

Tracy 14 - 201 Hùng Vương - Đà Nẵng

Tracy 15 - 153 Nguyễn Văn Cừ - TP Vinh, Nghệ An

Tracy 16 - Số 62 Hàng Gà, quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội

Tracy 17 : 130A Cách Mạng Tháng 8, Phường 10, Quận 3, Sài Gòn

----------


## lunas2

cái phong cách nè k hợp với mình

----------


## dung89

Có lẽ một số mẫu chưa đăng sẽ hợp với mình  :Big Grin:

----------

